# Trivia 3/20



## luckytrim (Mar 20, 2019)

trivia 3/20
DID YOU KNOW...
Bookkeeper and its derivatives are the only words in English  with three
consecutive double letters !

1. Who sang 'Mellow Yellow' ?
2. Each year since 2010, Gerber has run a contest to find the  child who will
represent their brand for the next year. What was unique about  the Gerber
Baby who was chosen in 2018?
3. George Brett played his entire career of 21 seasons with  what team?
4. Which food snack claims to be, "Milk's Favorite  Cookie"?
5. What Nation is referred to as "The Land of the Long White  Cloud" ?
  a. - Madagascar
  b. - New Zealand
  c. - Iceland
  d. - Japan
6. Sir Francis Drake was an explorer, and adventurer, during  the reign of
which British Monarch ?
7. The name of which European capital is made from the names  of two towns
that combine to make up the city?
8. Seldom seen today, what is linsey-woolsey?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Both Cass Elliott and Keith Moon died at the age of 32 in the  same bedroom
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Donovan
2. The first ever with Down's Syndrome
3. Kansas City royals
4. Oreo's
5. - b
6. Elizabeth I
7. Budapest
8. Fabric made with a mix of linen and wool

TRUTH !!
Both Cass Elliott and Keith Moon died at the age of 32 in the  same bedroom
in Flat 12, 9 Curzon Street, Mayfair, London, owned by Harry  Nilsson.
Nilsson lived at the flat for several years, but would lend it  to other
musicians when they would pass through London while he was on  tour
elsewhere. On July 29, 1974, former The Mamas and The Papas  singer Cass
Elliott was staying there with her band when she died of a  heart attack
after a performance. Four years later, The Who's drummer Keith  Moon was
renting the apartment full time from Nilsson when on September  7, 1978, he
died of an overdose of Clomethiazole (a drug used to combat  alcohol
withdrawal). Nilsson was already uncomfortable owning the  property after
Elliott's death and had reportedly been hesitant to rent it to  the
self-destructive Moon, who reportedly answered, "Lightning  wouldn't strike
the same place twice." After Moon's death, he sold it to Pete  Townshend of
the Who.


----------

